# Flower's Blood work came back- it's not good



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I just got a call from the vet.

Her blood pressure is really high

her kidneys aren't great BUN 78 and Cretin 2.1

they want to put her on blood pressure meds, meds for the kidneys change her diet and give her fluids and change her arthtritis meds.

I have an appointment for her tomorrow 

She's sixteen and I am not sure I should do more, but I will discuss all options


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

I am so sorry Twyla. I trust that you will do what's best for your girl. Maybe the vet will be very optimistic about an effecitve and non-evasive treatment. I will hope for that.

Hugs to you. xxx


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It's really hard when they are elderly, fragile and multiple organs are not working optimally. I'm going through this with one of my cats and I had to put to sleep two other cats last year and the year before. I'm so sorry you're dealing with multiple health issues with Flower right now.

I consider quality of life and do what I can to keep that optimal. This means not using all that vet medicine has to offer - but to pick and chose what will help without torturing. It's a moving target and difficult to define. But I am making different choices than I would for a young cat. For example my cat detests any liquid medication but I'm happy to inject, pill or apply ointment - one of her pain medications when she is passing kidney stones (she'd passed 4 in a year now) is liquid or injectable - when the vet ran out of the liquid, I waited til they restocked the injectable hoping she wouldn't need it while we waited.

You know Flower best, with advice from your vet you can make the best decisions for her.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

I have to agree with Skylar, but hope you get some good choices when you go talk to the vet in person.


----------



## Charmed (Aug 4, 2014)

Come on Flower, show them how resilient you are!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I'm sorry you're dealing with the difficult times and decisions that come with senior dogs. It's so tough. I totally agree that a balance has to be made between quality of life and medicine. If it will help improve the quality of life but not be too invasive or difficult for the animal, by all means, we do what we can. I just know with the help of your vet you'll have a full tool box to help with your choices. I feel for you...going through this time. I think most of us will or have had to struggle with elderly pets at some time or another, some more than others. It's something we can relate to. I send my best wishes to you for something to help Flower feel better and get more happiness out of life. You're taking good care of her.


----------



## zooeysmom (Jan 3, 2014)

Couldn't say it better than those before me. Thinking of you and Flower :love2:


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Oh I'm sorry you got bad news. I hope the options are not more than Flower can do with you. She is such a precious girl! I know SQ fluids are really not that bad, once moms and dads can get over the needle poke part. The cats we send home with SQ fluids for kidney failure, really did ok with it. It helped them have a much better quality of life for quite a long time. I used to cat sit for a kitty that did SQ fluids 3x a week for 5yrs. She lived to a happy old age of 21yrs. 
Hugs and kisses to your precious little girl. Hugs to you too!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

OOOHHH my heart hurts! Getting old sucks being old AND sick sucks even more! Even with all of the decisions and choices you will make as far as how far you will go, I know in my heart of hearts you will make the right decisions for Flower!!! Bless you!


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Agree with everyone else. Much love to you and Flower.


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

Poor old Flower. Poor you! Not an easy time. Hope all goes well.
Eric.


----------



## Caddy (Nov 23, 2014)

Oh our sweet little Flower, feel better baby.


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Oh Flower! Sweet little girl, it is not easy being sick but you have a wonderful mom to be there for you, care for you, and see you through this, no matter what. 

Our Sadie is about 7, and she was diagnosed with kidney disease in November. The vet put her on a special diet, and she takes Azodyl twice a day. Her last blood work in May showed BUN at about 60, Creatinine up to 2.3. She's doing pretty well but they said once her Phosporus levels start rising she will start getting sick. But so far, phosporus levels are within normal range. The only symptoms I really notice are drinking a lot, clear urine (isothenuric urine, not as concentrated as it should be) and low energy. She also pees a lot, but they say that's actually good for her. She still has a good appetite. 

BUN can actually fluctuate due to certain factors, so Creatinine is one of the main levels they use to diagnose kidney disease.


----------



## rj16 (Jan 30, 2017)

Others have said it all. Hugs to you and Flower


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

*Update post vet visit*

Here's the scoop as it were

Flower has high blood pressure so she started Enalapril and will get a blood oressure recheck on Saturday to see where it's at

She officially has kidney disease not failure just a deficiency so change in diet and SubQ fluids twice a week

all of this interelated to the TIA or mini dtroke she had on Friday

She has sparked back up to her silly self even likes the new food


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

twyla said:


> Here's the scoop as it were
> 
> Flower has high blood pressure so she started Enalapril and will get a blood oressure recheck on Saturday to see where it's at
> 
> ...


That's great news! Sadie was on Enalapril for about a month. What food did your vet prescribe? Sadie is on Royal Canin Renal Support, wet and dry.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Coco86 said:


> twyla said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the scoop as it were
> ...


She's on the same food and sems to like it


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Flower power! I am so happy she's doing well on the meds and the new food.


----------



## Liz (Oct 2, 2010)

Im glad to hear shes on the mend.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Great news! I hope the enalapril does the rick.


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

That's one of the drugs Chulita was on when she had her CHF...very helpful. It should help Flower feel a lot better. I send all kinds of positive, hopeful thoughts your way...that Flower will feel good and have some more good times.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks everyone, I was very scared by what happened with her, but after speaking with my vet (one of three in the practice and yes I actually see them all) feel I understand better what is going on, and know that she and I can handle these minor adjustments to daily life. 

Truth is I am not ready to lose her yet


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

It sounds like you have a great plan - you can do everything possible to keep Flower's quality of life high.


----------



## Viking Queen (Nov 12, 2014)

I understand what you mean about not being ready to lose her yet. Went through that myself, with Iris and we were lucky enough to have more time together. I do hope that the meds and food you now have her on are helpful and buy you both much more time.

Flower always makes me smile and makes my heart sing when I see her.

Wishing you both more quality time together.

Cathy and Poppy


----------



## Coco86 (Oct 23, 2014)

Has your vet suggested any medication for her kidneys?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

Coco86 said:


> Has your vet suggested any medication for her kidneys?


Change to a prescription diet and SubQ fluids is what is being done for now Flower is what my vet calls Kidney deficient but not in kidney failure.


----------

